# Text from Dog



## ThoughtfulFox (May 3, 2012)

All of them are hilarious, but this is one I thought all of you specifically would like. 









Source


----------



## fair weather chicken (May 3, 2012)

gave me a good chuckle. by the way where do radioactive sheep come from?


----------



## BrownSheep (May 3, 2012)




----------



## ThoughtfulFox (May 3, 2012)

FWC: From Radioactive Farms Inc, of course; home of the eight-legged boneless chicken!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 3, 2012)

I love that website!  Hi-freaking-larious!


----------

